# Update on Bonding with my rescue dog ,Hunter



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 29, 2018)

It finally happened ! Since we got him (Nov 2017) he's always acted like a polite little house guest. I could tell he liked us , but in his quiet time,he kept to himself. He spent alot of time on his own little blanket at the end of the couch.  A couple weeks ago ....one day , it was like someone flipped a switch ... he suddenly "got it" . He must have realized that he was here to stay and wasn't afraid to show affection anymore ! Now he realized that our world revolves around him and he's taking full advantage  of it !!  LOL   He sleeps with  us and  he loves to  interact with us. We go to the dog park just about every day .He doesn't walk with me , but he keeps me in his sight. When I call him ,he comes running past me - he doesn't stop but it's just like he's saying " don't worry , I'm here !"  I think my patience paid off !!!  Now we're a happy family  :love_heart:  and it's only going to get better !!!


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 29, 2018)

That is wonderful.  The neighbor has a dog who used to bark at me.  I patiently waited and kept calling him to come over.  Finally he does and he rolls over and I give him a scratch.

It takes patience.  Some dogs have been abused.  They don't trust anyone.

I immediately bonded with my son's dog which he got as a pup. A lovable Corgi.  They always have him on a leash. I taught him to walk beside me without any pressure on the leash.  Some dogs are quick learners and eager to please.  They are wonderful pets.
There is a dog across the apartment who barks.  I just call his name and he stops and comes to the fence to talk.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 29, 2018)

Good news. Hoped he would come around.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 29, 2018)

I do notice that every time I pick up a stick .... in the form of a broom or yardstick , he'll run away . I think that's a clue to his past.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2018)

:woohoo1:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> I do notice that every time I pick up a stick .... in the form of a broom or yardstick , he'll run away . I think that's a clue to his past.



Oh dear, I think you may be right. But he trusts you enough now to get over that too, in time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2018)

That's _great _to hear Toomuchstuff, happy for Hunter, you and hubby. :coolthumb:


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2018)

How did I miss this wonderful update?! Such good news. 

It was so endearing that I just looked over at Blu on my bed and gave him a smile full of love. He lowered his head and started to slither off the bed. I sweetly asked, what's the matter Blu? He gave me a side look with those guilty puppy eyes. 

I said, it's okay, you can stay on the bed. He turned his head to face me full on and that's when I saw it. Hanging out the side of his mouth, originally hidden from view, was his bone. He KNOWS he can't have a bone on my bed! 

He's a quick learner and wants to please but some things are just too tempting. That little sneak. He's lucky he's so cute.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2018)

Well, I guess he's only human, after all. layful:


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Well, I guess he's only human, after all. layful:


:thumbsup:...pretty darn close


----------



## dpwspringer (Jun 21, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> It finally happened ! Since we got him (Nov 2017) he's always acted like a polite little house guest. I could tell he liked us , but in his quiet time,he kept to himself. He spent alot of time on his own little blanket at the end of the couch.  A couple weeks ago ....one day , it was like someone flipped a switch ... he suddenly "got it" . He must have realized that he was here to stay and wasn't afraid to show affection anymore ! Now he realized that our world revolves around him and he's taking full advantage  of it !!  LOL   He sleeps with  us and  he loves to  interact with us. We go to the dog park just about every day .He doesn't walk with me , but he keeps me in his sight. When I call him ,he comes running past me - he doesn't stop but it's just like he's saying " don't worry , I'm here !"  I think my patience paid off !!!  Now we're a happy family  :love_heart:  and it's only going to get better !!!


That's great! I got my rescue dog in Nov 2017 as well, the Wed before Thanksgiving. Poor thing started with very bad reverse sneezing the night I brought him home. That was a tough way to start out... getting meds in him and keeping him away from other dogs. He's doing pretty good now... been through a copperhead bite, trip to the emergency vet (that didn't reveal anything) over some scary (to me) convulsions, and learning how to socialize with other dogs, walk on a leash, what to do in the woods (I go for for a walk or two in the woods every day), etc. You never know what you are getting into with mature rescue dogs that you have no history on so you just have to work with what you got and like you said, be patient. I'm still working on some issues with mine but I'm happy with him.


----------

